# New Mouse Convert In Australia



## Knacker&amp;Snow (Jun 10, 2011)

For a few weeks I have thought about getting mice as a pet... howerver knew that by the time I set up the cage etc, It would turn out costly.
Well a few days ago my fathers wife offered me a cage with 2 mice in it. 
I currently live with my darling partner, my younger sister and her partner as well 
(they have only recently moved in)
If I didn't accept these mice, their fate would have been drowning.  
Can i just say that of course I kept them, and i love them!!  
I do however have lots of questions, and can't wait to start reading about everyone else and their meeces!!
My two new babies are called Knacker and Snow.  
Right now as I am typing away, they are having free run of my table, playing with a paper towel and eating some grains of cooked rice I placed in an empty egg container :lol:


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I love these little critters and sadly not many people like them here  just because they're small does not mean they don't have big personality and they do, there's all kinds in my own mice, shy, playful, sneaky, one just does nothing all day long and when picked up he's like heh what you doing? i was sleeping, nothing wrong with him, just lazy... lol

I used to think mice were for watching, but get them early enough they'll happily play with you and use you as a gym climbing frame, think of it from the little mouse's perspective, one big huge giant who can pick me up with a quick swoop of the hand, it's amazing at all they come any where near us ever, bit once you gain thier trust you can litterally have them eating out of your hand....

Have you seen all the different kinds of mice there are? and what do you have?... I'm going to post pictures of my manx litter as soon as she gives birth


----------



## Knacker&amp;Snow (Jun 10, 2011)

This is a picture of Knacker








This is a picture of Snow









At the moment I really do not know that much about them, so I do not know what line they come from??  I know that I absolutly adore my little babies, and want to keep them happy and healthy.... what can I say I'm a convert... lol


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

They are both longhaired/angora, which I really like on mice. They should make great pets. Welcome to a whole new world!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

there are no angora in aus, longhaired yes, i believe snow is a longhaired astrex(curls) and knacker is a longhaired, sweet


----------

